# 2013 Cruze front end problems



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

It's possible your rotors aren't designed for the brakes. Or the other way around. 

Brakes used to come in ceramic, semi metallic, and metallic. Ceramic being a rare option. 

Judging from the life people are getting out of there front brakes. Sounds like the brakes are metallic. Or whatever science is calling them these days. 

BTW. Science says rotors don't warp. THere's a discussion a couple weeks back. 

IN laymens terms. Your brakes are baking themselves in to the rotors and probably at a pretty rapid pace for you to have such issues after only a year. 

Others have installed other brands rotors and pads without issues sounds like. They might be along to recommend you.

It's also possible that you DO having something touching something. But only hot as you say. As heat makes things expand.


----------

